# Amnesia Haze



## CherryHaze (Sep 17, 2013)

Grown by a mate of mine, it makes me a bit paranoid sometimes, esp if I just got back from work - my boss is a bit of a psycho and can call me really late if I have fucked something up BUT today she called to say don't come in (I still get paid) so I am going to get happy high. I prefer sativa heavy strains. Just started my first grow, its Jack Diesel. <3


----------



## rizzlaking (Sep 24, 2013)

well , good luck with that


----------



## where da weed (Sep 24, 2013)

isnt amnesia haze a sativa? why do you prefer sativas if they make you paranoid? lol

you sound relieved that she didnt call you after smoking it lol


----------



## Parappa the rapper (Oct 17, 2013)

Smoke more and care less


----------



## Scroga (Oct 29, 2013)

Sooo...amnesia haze any one?


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm indulging in a WW x Amnesia atm that I grew. It's hard to describe. Very clear intense almost trippy high. It's a keeper & she's had a nanna somewhere because I'm getting the occasional fully matured seed [Thank you Bud-God] I love finding unexpected seed in my bud


----------



## Scroga (Nov 12, 2013)

Tight nugs?


----------



## GreyLord (Nov 13, 2013)

No, not real hard buds like my Great White Shark [I wish I'd kept a clone] but tight enough, not enough to cause mould/disease issues in humid/hot weather I shouldn't think. I forget my exact figures but from memory I harvested over 2 ounces from the 1 girl grown in coco.

Someone asked for the breeder of the WW x A [Sea of Seeds freebie] & I couldn't find it anywhere. I don't think it's for sale. I noticed that it's a SoS's freebie again atm. I asked E M [SoS's rep here] for the breeders name & the only info was that it's from a "Spanish breeder". I reckon it's worth an order just for the WW x A freebie 

I usually only grow through the cooler months but this year I'm attempting to keep a couple of WW x A mothers alive through the summer to get a head start next year. It's got an excellent branch structure for cloning. Easy to clone & grow. Handles stress. Great sativa high. Crystals galore. A bit racy for some.


----------



## HarmlessPlants (Nov 18, 2013)

Amnesia haze made me paranoid too, was in a bar and didnt trust myself to get to the bar to order drinks and asked a guy next to me if he wanted a beer so he could get me one too, embarrasing I had the same with California Orange but this time ordered Choco and cream. Havent had this with any others.Super silver haze, super lemon haze were brilliant, s.a.g.e. is still the best for me. Created a strain myself, for sure others already done this one, critical+ x Super Skunk. Almost as good as SAGE.


Smoke every day!


----------

